

Project Euler in Nim - keyle
http://benjam.info/blog/posts/2015-02-15-nim-euler/

======
danbolt
This is cool! Nim has been catching my interest lately, especially for writing
compiled, imperative code, so I'm keen on seeing people trying it out.

